# (A) Sturmbringer des Chaos @ Alexstrasza/Nethersturm suchen DICH



## Ninu (30. Oktober 2014)

Hallo liebe Suchenden,
die  Casual Gilde Sturmbringer des Chaos @ Alexstrasza öffnet wieder ihre Pforten für Mitspieler, die so sind wie wir:
 
*erwachsen (Durchschnittsalter Ü 30)
*im Raid erfolgsorientiert aber nicht verbissen 
*hilfsbereit und nicht ausnutzend 
*Vor allem Spaß am Spiel habend 
 
Wir sind eine kleine aber feine Gilde auf dem Server Alexstrasza, die seit ca. 3 Jahren existiert. Bei uns wird keiner Mangels Erfahrung ausgeschlossen. Viele von uns spielen seit Classic und einige haben in den jeweiligen Contents erfolgreich Progress geraidet. Und geben ihr Wissen nun gerne weiter, ob im Solospiel oder im Raid. Unser Ziel ist NICHT, den kommenden Contend möglichst schnell auf Mythic zu clearen, Wir versuchen, die Raids nach unseren Möglichkeiten erfolgreich zu bestreiten.
Wir versuchen, 1-2 Mal in der Woche zu raiden, meistens Freitags und Sonntags. Es kommt aber durchaus vor, dass ein Raid mangels Zeit nicht stattfindet, denn viele haben ein durchaus erfülltes RL. Für diese Raids, die während der Level Phase natürlich erstmal pausieren, suchen wir noch dds. Am besten Range, aber eigentlich ist uns jeder willkommen.
 
Wen suchen wir?
 
*Wiedereinsteiger, Neulinge und alte Hasen
*Leute, die sich von diesen paar Zeilen angesprochen fühlen
*Leute, die gerne auch mal was in der Gruppe machen
*Und für unseren "Raidpool": ein paar dds, aber eigentlich sind alle Klassen gerne gesehen
 
Wie kommen wir zusamen?
 
Schaut am besten auf unserer Homepage http://wowgilden.net/sturmbringer-des-chaos vorbei, da könnt ihr euch bewerben. 
 
Oder sprecht einen von uns ingame an.
 
In diesem Sinne vielleicht bis bald.


----------



## Ninu (12. November 2014)

Die Suche läuft gut, trotzdem pushen wir mal


----------

